# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  النظر بعين العدل في كتاب " تكوين الذهنية العلمية"للشيخ الفاضل محمد الأنصاري حفظه الله

## الأمير الشنقيطي

النظر بعين العدل في كتاب " تكوين الذهنية العلمية" للشيخ الفاضل محمد الأنصاري حفظه الله 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبي المرسلين .
أما بعد؛ فقد اقتنيت الكتاب الذي ألفه الشيخ محمد بن حسين الأنصاري وهو "تكوين الذهنية العلمية، دراسة نقدية لمسالك التلقي في العلوم الشرعية" وطبعته دار الميمان هذا العام 1433 في (358 صفحة).
وقد استفدت من الكتاب أمورا:
منها:"مفردة المنهجيات أرى أنها غير دقيقة في التعبير؛ لأن مرادها أعمق من حصرها على خطوات إجرائية في التحصيل...ولعدم دقتها استبدلت بها في عنوان الكتاب المسالك؛ لأنها في نظري أنسب في التعبير على خطوات التحصيل العلمي"(ص27).
ومنها: "المراحل كلما كانت أقل، كان أجود للتحصيل، وأبعد عن تشتيت الجهد، وبخاصة في حق الطالب الذكي" (ص28) .
ومنها: "الطالب كلما تقدم في التحصيل قل احتياجه للشيوخ، لا سيما الذين لا يضيفون لا نقدا ولا تحليلا" (ص31) .
ومنها: "الهدف من هذه المنهجيات؛ هو: تأهيل الطالب لفهم كتب العلماء، وتقريب العلم له، واستفادته من تجارب من سبقه في اختصار الوقت والجهد" (ص33) .
ومنها: المرتكزات العشر الأساسية للبناء العلمي:تقديم الفهم، الاعتناء بأصول العلم، اختيار الكتاب من حيث حاجة الدارسين وترتيبه وقيمته ومؤلفه ووضوحه واستيعابه، التريث والجد وعدم العجلة، وعدم تشتيت الذهن بكثرة التنقل من كتاب لآخر، وإعمال العقل وممارسة النقد مع بداية التحصيل، وثقافة السؤال، وضرورة البحث وأهميته، والاهتمام بالتطبيق، ومذاكرة الإخوان ومصاحبتهم (ملخص من ص 33-38).
ومنها: أن أسباب شيوع المنهجيات في عصرنا؛ هي: الضعف العلمي، وتوفر الملهيات وكثرتها، والفوضوية في التكوين العلمي والتحصيل المعرفي عموما، وكثرة التشعب داخل العلم الواحد، وقلة العلماء وطلبة العلم في بعض المناطق، واعتماد بعض المتعلمين على التحصيل الذاتي (38-39) .
ومنها: "المتون مجرد وسيلة لا أكثر، ومدخل للعلم وموسوعاته"(ص43).
ومنها: ثناؤه على كتاب التعليم والإرشاد لبدر الدين الحلبي بقوله: "كتاب نفيس جدا، حري بكل طالب علم النظر فيه، وإن كان قليل الوجود"(ص44) 
وكنت ابحث عن الكتاب من قديم ثم نسيته، وقد وجدت الكتاب هنا، وكان الشيخ محمد حفظه الله هو السبب في تذكيري به . 
ومنها: ثناؤه على الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ بقوله: "ومما يميز الشيخ أيضا مهارته في التدريس، وتطبيق ما ينظِّر له في المنهجيات؛ فلا يلقي على المتعلم المبتدئ كبار العلم قبل صغاره، بل يتدرج معه شيئا فشيئا، ولا يحمل المتن ما لا يحتمله من الشرح والبيان، وهذه خصلة يعز وجودها فيمن تأهب للتدريس، ونصب نفسه للشرح تأليفا وأداء" (ص47).
ومنها: الأصول التي يلزم توفرها في الكتب ضمن المنهجيات:البدء بالكليات قبل الجزئيات، وتحقق البناء والتدرج، واليسر السهولة (ملخص من ص48-50) .
ومنها: "من أوائل المختصرات ظهورا في الجملة موطأ الإمام مالك (ت 179هـ)" (ص64) .
ومنها: " لعل من أوائلها [أي: المنظومات] ظهورا قصيدة نونية في علم التجويد لأبي مزاحم الخاقاني (ت325هـ) باسم عمدة المفيد" (ص73).
ومنها: "ومن أشهر مصنفي المنظومات، ونقل المنثور إلى المنظوم - قديما -:أبان بن عبدالمجيد اللاحقي (ت200هـ)...نقل كتاب كليلة ودمنة إلى الشعر في أربعة عشر ألف بيت" (ص74-75) .
ومنها: ذكر نقول عن السبكي والحموي والجاحظ؛ تحذر من اختصار كتبهم (ص165-166).
ومنها: "الملاحظ في كثير من الشروح غياب الشرح بالمثال، مع أهميته في التوضيح والبيان" (ص172) .
ومنها: ذكره حكمة سرعة تفلت القرآن ونسيانه؛ فقال:"ولعل الحكمة في ذلك قراءته باستمرار، وعدم هجرانه بالكلية" (ص199) .
ومنها: "فيا أسفي وحزني على العلم وأهله، حين امتطاه من ليس من حزبه، واستهان به بعض حامليه، فأرخصوه! وأهانوه فباعوه بألقاب زائفة!مما جعله لقمة سائغة لكل من أراد لقبا أو شهرة!!" (ص222)

ولي على الكتاب ملاحظات أرجو أن تكون على حد قول العتابي:"من قرض شعرا، أو وضع كتابا؛ فقد استهدف للخصوم، واستشرف للألسن، إلا عند من نظر فيه بعين العدل، وحكم بغير الهوى، وقليل ماهم" وقد نقله المصنف في أول ورقة من كتابه، وأنا لست خصما له، وأحسب أن هذه الملاحظات قد كتبت بعين العدل بعيدة عن الهوى، فما خرجت إلا من محب، وسأكثر من محاكمة بكلامه .
وقبل ذكرها أذكِّر الشيخ محمد بقوله (ص113) : "فليس كل من نوى وأخلص في خدمة العلم بشيء ما؛ يكون مصيبا فيما ذهب إليه، فالكريم المتعالي - سبحانه - يجازيه على نيته وقصده أسأء أم أحسن، ونلتمس له العذر في خطئه واجتهاده، لكن لا يعني هذا عدم الرد عليه، ونقد حججه وإبطالها، وبيان فساد ما ظن أنه خدمة للعلم وهو في الحقيقة لم يكن كذلك"ا.هـ .

وسأذكر أمرين أتفق فيهما مع الشيخ محمد؛ وهما:
1-"الذهنية العلمية...تعرضت لأمرين؛ الغلو في صناعة القوالب والأشكال التي يقدم فيها العلم والمنظومات، المبالغة في طريقة الأداء والعرض بأسلوب التلقين والإلقاء التقليدي المباشر...ومكمن الخطأ ومحله في هذين الأمرين هو المغالاة فيهما وتكريسهما مع إغفال ما عدهما من مسارات التحصيل وأساليب التعلم الأخرى"(ص15).
2-"وأنبه هنا إلى أن المتون وكذا الحفظ أمران لازمان لا يمكن الاستغناء عنهما ألبتة لطالب العلم في ابتداء طلبه"(ص17).

والملاحظات على ضربين:
أحدها: عامة؛ وركيزتها أمران:
1-إطلاق الكلام في كثير من الأمور دون تقيد، مما يوقع المؤلف حفظه الله في البعد في كلامه، وسأذكر ثلاثة أمثلة: 
أ- قوله حفظه الله: "فدع عنك آصار المتون وشروحها، واقصد كتب المتقدمين في أي علم تطلبه؛ لتكتشف كم أنت مغرر بك" (ص31) .
قلت: إطلاق هذا الكلام فيه ما فيه، وإن كان لا بد منه فليقيده، كأن يقول: (فدع عنك آصار [الغلو في] المتون وشروحها، واقصد كتب المتقدمين في أي علم تطلبه [بعد ضبط أصوله])، أما قوله:"لتكتشف كم أنت مغرر بك"؟؟؟؛ فيكفيني أضع بعده ثلاث علامات إستفهام!
ب- قول حفظه الله: "إذ صار طلبة العلم قراء كتب لا محصلي علوم، ثم في الأخير قصروا عن الشرح، واقتصروا على التحشية والقشور، ومن اشتغل بالحواشي ما حوى شيئا" (168-169) .
قلت: قارن نقده هذا باستفادته من حاشية العطار على المحلي ونقله عنها (157)؛ وتعلم حينها أن إطلاق هذه العبارة لا تصح على الحواشي الجيدة، ومنها حاشية العطار، فلا أدري لماذا الشيخ محمد دائما يطلق كلامه دون تقيد؟ أم هذا الأمر الذي أذكره لا يبصره إلا أرباب المتون ؟
ج- قوله حفظه الله: "فالحافظ في الجملة يخدم نفسه لا غير، ويسوق لشخصه عند الملأ، ومردود ذلك على ذات العلم عزيز، أو شبه منعدم" (ص220) .
قلت: وهذه مثل السوابق، فإطلاقه على الحافظ فيه مجازفة، فالأولى أن يقيده بالحافظ دون فهم، وعموما حديثه عن الحفاظ ركب فيه متن عمياء، وخبط فيه خبط ناقة عشواء، وأطلق فيه العبارات، ولو أنه تحدثه عن فهم المحفوظ وأكثر من ذلك لكان أفضل من تسويد صفحات يعيد فيها ويزيد في موضوع جفت فيه الأقلام.
وسأقول له في هذا الباب كلامه (ص225) لكن بجعله عن الحفظ: ولا يلهج أحد بأن الحفظ انتهى، والحافظ الذي يقرن حفظه بالفهم لا يكاد يوجد، أو أنه معدوم!! إلا كان صمته أسلم له من قوله؛ لأن ذلك جهل محض بالعلم، وعجز تام، واغتيال لعقل الإنسان وقدراته؛ فكم ترك الأول للآخر! ومن جهل فنا عاداه!!.

2-تناقض كلامه في الكتاب، فيذكر الشيء ثم يذكر ضده، وهذا أغرب شيء جعلني أكتب ما تقرأ؛ وسأكتفي بمثالين:
أ- حديثه عن التخصص (ص33)ونحوه (ص179-183).
قلت: قارن هذا بقوله(ص129): "العلم في عصوره المتأخرة أحوج ما يكون لنشر ثقافة البحث العلمي، وتفعيل دور الاجتهاد"، ثم قل لي بعدها: كيف يكون المتخصص في فن واحد مجتهدا، ويستطيع أن يفتي في النوازل؟! أم لم يقرأ الشيخ -وهو المتخصص في الأصول- كلام الأصوليين في شروط المجتهد؟!
ثم ليعلم من يقرأ هذا الكلام: أن التخصص لا يكون إلا بعد أخذ حظ معين من بقية العلوم، لا كما يفهم اليوم ويدرس، وقد أخرج لنا هذا التخصص من ينسب إلى الحديث ثم هو يشطح في مسائل فقهية وأصولية بل وعقدية، لذا لا تتعجب إن عثرت لمفسر في تصانيفه أخطاء لغوية، وإن وجدت فقيها بضاعته الحديثية مزجاة، ثم يكتب قبل اسمه (د)، فاللهم اصلح الحال .

ب- قوله حفظه الله: "والعجيب أن تسمع من أرباب المتون قولهم: إن المختصرات والمتون أسلم وأنفع من المذكرات، فلا تنتقدوها!!" (ص91) .
قلت: وهذا القول عجيب منه، إذ أنه قال قبل: "وأما عدم وجود متن في علم معين، أو مذهب خاص؛ فهذا مما يدعو حقا لكتابة متن في ذلك العلم، لسد الحاجة به إن وجدت"(ص85) .
فالعجيب أنه قال أولا:"فدع عنك آصار المتون وشروحها، واقصد كتب المتقدمين" ثم دعى إلى تأليفها، ثم نقدها، وهذا التناقض أولى بالعجب .
ثم لا يخفى على أي أحد أن المتون خّرَّجَت علماء، أكثرهم قد استشهد بهم في كتابه، لكن ماذا خرجت لنا المذكرات الجامعية؟ لم تخرج لنا إلا من يكتب تحت اسمه "قسم كذا - جامعة كذا"، وليس له من قسمه نصيب .

والأخرى من الملاحظات: خاصة؛ وهي:
1- قوله حفظه الله: "وقديما قيل: "لا يستطاع العلم براحة الجسد"" ثم أشار إلى أنه في جامع بيان العلم وفضله (1/384) .
قلت: ولو ذكر المقولة بالجسم بدل الجسد، ثم يذكر أنها في صحيح مسلم؛ لكان أفضل، والأمر سهل .
2- قوله حفظه الله: "وما الذي أوجد المذكرات إلا المتون"(ص91).
قلت: ليس هذا هو السبب، بل سوء اختيار المتن، وعدم مراعاة التدرج، فقل لي بربك: كيف يتقن الطالب علم الأصول وهو لم يسبق له معرفة اسمه، ثم يقرر له كتاب الروضة لابن قدامة؟ وماذا عليهم لو وضعوا كتابين في تلك المرحلة كالورقات ثم الأصول للعثيمين؟ 
وأغلب مناهج الجامعة وضعت لجيل سابق، قد فهموا أوائل الفن في المراحل السابقة، ثم كانت الجامعة للاستزادة .
3- قوله حفظه الله: "وقبول عدد من العلماء لهذا النوع من التأليف لا يظن أنه مبرر صحيح مانع لنقده أو التقليل من طغيانه" (ص96) .
قلت: وصفه تأليف المتون بالطغيان فيه شدة، أخشى أنها مبنية على ردة فعل حماسية، ولو عبر بقوله (أو التقليل منه) لكانت أبرد .
وأيضا: يقال له عكس هذا الكلام؛ وهو: ورد قلة من العلماء لهذا النوع من التأليف لا يظن أنه مبرر صحيح مانع لنشره أو الدعوة إليه .
ومنه تعلم أن التشديد على سالكه لأي دعوة كانت، يمكن قلبها على صاحبها؛ لأن الأمر كله اجتهاد في الوسائل، وقد ذكر ذلك (ص252) .
4-ذكر مثالا للمتون الأصولية المشتهرة حسب المذاهب، فقال عن الحنابلة: "ومتن الأصول من علم الأصول لابن عثيمين (ت1421هـ)" (ص97).
قلت: والأولى ذكر ما هو أقدم وأخدم، كمختصر التحرير مثلا .
5- قوله حفظه الله: "وعدد من أرباب المتون المولعين بها دون غيرها ربما يصدق عليهم وصف المثقف أكثر من وصف طالب العلم" (ص101)ونحوه (ص179).
قلت:قارن هذا بوصفه للمتن باحتواءه على أصول العلم (ص61)، ودعوته للتخصص في علمٍ وعدم الالتفات لسواه إلا قليلا (ص33)؛ ثم قل لي بعدُ: من يصدق عليه وصف المثقف؟ هل هم أرباب المتون أم مدعو التخصص؟
وهذا كله بغض الطرف عن كلمة ثقافة .
6- قوله حفظه الله: "زمن انتشار هذه المتون...وسم بالضعف والانحطاط في ميادين العلم وغيرها، وهذا مما يفسر جزءا من النقد حول هذه الظاهرة" (ص103) .
قلت: وجعله من النقد قد لا يسلم كله، فلماذا لا نعتبر بعضه من الإبداع في التأليف والتدريس ؟
7- قوله حفظه الله ممهدا لكلام الشاطبي:"فقد اعتمد على التجربة والخبرة في ذلك، وهما أمران كافيان لاتخاذ حكم ما في مثل هذا الشأن" (ص112).
قلت: لعلي أسأل هل المصنف اعتمد في نقده للمسالك على التجربة والخبرة؟
أنا لا أقدح في علمه وفهمه، لكن أستخدم أسباب الشاطبي التي رفض بها كتب المتأخرين، كما ذكرها المصنف (ص113)، وليعذرني الشيخ فيما قلت .
8- جعله المتون سببا في غلق باب الاجتهاد (ص124-160) .
قلت: تأمل كيف بدأ يصور مسألة غلق باب الاجتهاد بأسلوب مهول، بل أطال في ذلك (من ص124-130)، ثم جعل سبب ذلك المتون، وكان حديثه دائرا على متون الفقه .
ولعلي أسأل الشيخ محمد: هل المتون تخرج لنا مقلدة لا دخل لهم بالاجتهاد؟
فإن قال: نعم؛ فما حال كل من ابن تيمية وابن حجر والشوكاني والسعدي والعثيمين وغيرهم كثير؟هل هم من أهل الاجتهاد؟ أم مقلدون؛ لأنهم تخرجوا عن طريق المتون؟
ثم هو يعلم أن المتون ليست إلا وسيلة لفهم الفقه، وسلما للاجتهاد، فكان الأولى أن يركز على هذه النقطة بدلا من ارجافه دون بيان لها .
وأيضا؛ ما دخل قول الصاوي (ص136) بالمتون؟
وهذا الأمر ليس خاصا بالفقه بل هو لكافة الفنون الشرعية كما ذكر (آخر ص134)؛ لذا أنا أدعوه لتعليم النحو عن طريق كتاب سيبويه بدلا من تدريسه عن طريقة المنظومة المعقدة لابن مالك التي تجعلك مقلدا له دون اجتهاد في المسائل!
ولا أدري لماذا يستخدم النقول عن العلماء - التي تتحدث عن إغلاق الاجتهاد وعن التقليد - وينزلها على المتون؟ وأكثرها بعيدة عن قصده !
وهو في كلامه هذا يذكرني ببعض من تكلموا عن علم المنطق، فألفوا كتبا أكثروا فيها من النقل البعيد، وذكروا أثره على البدع، ولم يفرقوا في كتابتهم بين المنطق المشوب والمنطق الخالص، حتى أصبح القارئ لهم يكرر "من تمنطق فقد تزندق"، وأخشى أن يأت أحدهم يوما ما فيقول: "من تعلم من المتون فقد أغلق باب الاجتهاد"؛ لذا فينبغي للكاتب - أيا كان - أن يحترم عقول قرائه، ولا يلبس عليهم في كلامه . 
وأكرر إعتذاري له فيما قلته .
9- قوله حفظه الله: "هل هذه المتون التي عرض شيء منها من قبل بتلك المواصفات تصلح لطلاب زماننا أم لا؟!!هل تتناسب مع عصرنا الحاضر؟ هل سألنا نفسما هذا السؤال؟" (ص267)
قلت: أغلب المتون التي ذكرها لا تناسب المبتدئين، فتضخيم الأمر بأنها لا توائم المخاطبين ليس هذا بابه، وإلا سنسحب هذا الحكم على كل فن، ونقول: مقدمة ابن الصلاح وألفية ابن مالك والتلخيص للقزويني لا تصلح لطلاب زماننا؛ لأنها لا توائم المخاطبين، وهذا لا يقوله من له مسكة عقل .
ثم لا أدري ما هذه الدعوة لتسهيل العلم التي تنتج لنا كل بليد الذهن، فأغلب من سار على هذه إن تحدثت معه بلغة العلم قال: لم أفهم!، فالكتب السهلة تفتح للمبتدئ العلم، أما أن تجعل هي بناء للطالب مدة التحصيل؛ فهذا تخرج لنا جيلا بعيدا عن لغة العلماء، وتسمعهم دائما يكررون: لم أستطع فهم بعض كتب ابن تيمية، أو الموافقات، أو أضواء البيان، ونحوها .
10- قوله حفظه الله: "فإن التجربة أكدت أن جملة المنشغلين بالمتون وتتعبها واستظهارها؛ يضيقون ذرعا بالبحث العلمي، ويعجزون عن التأليف المحدد العميق" (ص296) .
قلت: من المعلوم أن التجارب لا يحكيها إلا من له قدم في أمرها كما سبق، ثم تعليق هذا بالمتون فيه تعسف ظاهر، فلا علاقة بعدم البحث بالمتون، وإنما الأمر راجع إلى الكسل أولا، وإلى قلة الاطلاع .
11- قوله حفظه الله: "فأين من يعقد درسا في متن ما ويكون من مهامه في الشرح والبيان تدريب المتعلمين على نقده وتحريره؟" (ص298).
قلت: هم كثير جدا، وسأضرب لك مثالا واحدا، وهو الشيخ ابن عثيمين، وانظر لشرحيه على الزاد وكتاب التوحيد، وغير الشيخ كثير كشيخنا الخضير والشيخ صالح آل الشيخ، والأسماء يطول سردها، ولكن التقليد يعمي ويصم!

وبعد؛ فأنبه الطالب إلى أمور:
أولها:"يتعين عليه في هذا الشأن الفرعي وغيره ألا يعير عقله أحدا، ولا يهبه على طبق لفكر مهما بلغ من الشيوع، مالم ير دليله ظاهرا، ويختبر صدق أثره وإنتاجه، وعلى هذا فإن الشعار الذي يحسن لمثله أن يتقلده: لا للتسليم، ولا للانقياد لآراء البشر العارية عن عقلنة المنطق المؤيد بالحجة والبرهان...وأخطر داء يهدد العقل العلمي، ويعمي بصيرته هو التعصب لأي أمر كان...وما ملكت العصبية قلبا فتركت فيه للتثبت موضعا؛ أو أبقت منه للإنصاف نصيبا" كما قاله المصنف ص(286) .
ثانيها:أن هاتين الدعوتين من الشيخ التي بنى عليها كتابه يكررها بعض طلاب العلم، بل إن بعض مشايخه وأقرانه الذين ذكرهم يكررون ذلك في دروسهم الخاصة والعامة وفي كتبهم، ثم هم يدعون الطالب إلى الاجتهاد، ومنه يتبين تناقض قولهم، سمعت بعضهم مرة يذم المتون الفقهية بشدة حتى ورثها بعض من سمعه، فلا تعجب إن رأيت بعض هؤلاء ضعيفا في العلم، وأنا أدعو المؤلف أو من حوله ممن يدعي هذه الطريقة في الطلب - من التخصص والتقليل من الحفظ- أن يناظر بعض من يسميهم مغرورين ومهوسين بالموسوعية ممن يحفظون المتون، بشرط أن تكون المناظرة بعيدة عن المكتبة، حينها سيعلم من يصدق ومن هو ضده .
ثالثها:المتأمل في كلام المؤلف حول التخصص والحفظ؛ يجده أشبه ما يكون نسخا ولصقا من كتاب(نصائح منهجية لطالب علم السنة النبوية) لشيخه حاتم الشريف، وليس في ذلك عيبا لذاته، لكن المقصود أن ينشأ الطالب على طريقة خاطئة، ثم يصور له أن الصواب في أثر طلب العلم هو كذا وكذا، ولم يعلم أن الصواب في أثر طلب العلم أن يكون في الأمة مجتهدون، وأن يصل الطالب إلى مقام خشية الله، ووالله قد مملت من كثرة ما أسمع من بعض الطلاب الذين يغرر بهم بمثل هذه المواضيع، ولا أدري أهم أشد قطعا؟ للطريق أم أولئك الذين جعلوا السلفية محصورة في سب العلماء ورأسهم مالهم "شيخنا زكى فلان وحذر من فلان"؟
رابعها:من تأمل في هذا الكتاب يجد أن المصنف نفخه دون طائل، فلو صدق في دعواه إلى البحث في حول المتون والتلقين لكفاه أن يخرج الكتاب في الثلث، والثلث كثير، وكذا يجد أنه يكثر جدا من النقل عن بدر الدين الحلبي وابن عاشور؛ لأنه وجدهما يوافقانه على مذهبه، وهذا سهل جدا أن تعتقد أمرا ثم تبحث من يوافق قولك وستجد حتما ولو كان خطأ، أما أن يبحث الإنسان عن الحق فهذا ثقيل على النفس، وأنا أدعو كل منصف قرأ الكتاب أن ينظر في سير العلماء ثم يقارن بين ما دعى إليه وبين طرآئق تحصيلهم .

وليعذرني القارئ لنشري هذه الملاحظات؛ فقد قال الشيخ محمد:"لكني أطلب من القارئ الإنصاف ، وأسأله أن يجتهد في طلب العدل ، كما أطالب نفسي بذلك . فإن وقف أحد على خطأ ، أو اتضح له زلل ، أو خالفني في شيءٍ من هذا البحث فالنقد العلمي سبيل التصحيح ، والنصيحة الأخوية سبب القبول ، والعدل في موازنة الحسنات بالسيئات نهج للحق واضح . إن أحب نشر ذلك : فبها ونعمت ، وإن أحب أن يخصني بشيء منه : فهو حسن"(ص22-23).
"وبعد؛ فإن هذه الدراسة ليست تقريرا ملزما، ولا تلقينا مسكتا، بل هي محاولة علمية، ومقترحات عملية، للتدوال والنقاش مع إخوتي طلبة العلم..."(ص20)
"إلى هنا أعلن استغفاري فيما أخطأت فيه، وأذعن لربي بالحمد والعرفان فيما أصبت فيه، فالحمد لله رب العالمين أولا وآخرا وظاهرا باطنا"(ص246)
كتبه
الأمير الشنقيطي
فجر الخميس
13/5/1433

----------


## بن رشيد

يعتبر طلب العلم وتحصيله من أهم ما يصوغ الشخصية الإسلامية ويبنيها, ويؤسس أفكارها, ويشكل قناعاتها, وعلى وفقه يبني الشخص المسلم آراءه, ويحدد موقفه تجاه الأشياء من حوله, محاولاً تحليلها ونقدها, والحكم عليها, ولمَّا كان موضوع العلم الشرعي وطرق تلقيه التقليدية المتبعة من المواضيع المهمة  التي كثر الحديث عنها ونقدها, أراد الباحث محمد بن حسين الأنصاري أن يميط اللثام عن هذه القضية ويسلط الضوء عليها.

فالكتاب يناقش موضوع الذهنية العلمية في الأوساط الشرعية, والتي يعتقد المؤلف أنها قد تعرضت لغلوٍ في صناعة القوالب والأشكال التي يقدم فيها العلم كالمتون والمنظومات, والمبالغة في طريقة الأداء والعرض بأسلوب التلقين والإلقاء التقليدي المباشر, مما أدى إلى ردود سلبية, حالت دون تنمية مسائل العلم, ومحاولة تطويرها بالنقد والتحليل, فهو يسلط الضوء على نتائج هذه الطريقة السلبية, باحثاً أسبابها التاريخية والاجتماعية, محاولاً إيجاد مقترحات لتكوين الذهنية العلمية الفاعلة.

بدأ المؤلف كتابه بمقدمة أظهر فيها الخطوط العريضة للبحث, موضحاً أهمية الموضوع المطروق, والغاية من دراسته, ومن المخاطب به, ومن ثمَّ انتقل إلى تمهيد تناول فيه المنهجيات أو المسالك التأصيلية في العلوم الشرعية كمدخل للموضوع, حيث تحدث عن مفهوم المنهجيات وأقسامها, مستعرضاً بعض التنبيهات في فقه المنهجيات, ذاكراً بعض المرتكزات الأساسية للبناء العلمي, كما تناول أسباب شيوع المنهجيات في عصرنا وأهميتها, ومراحل نشأة هذه المنهجيات وأصولها.

ثم شرع المؤلف في فصول الكتاب الرئيسة، والتي كان عددها ثلاثة فصول:

*الفصل الأول:*
خصصه المؤلف للحديث عن ظاهرة المتون والمختصرات في العلوم الشرعية, وقد اشتمل على مبحثين, سبقهما توطئة أوضح فيها مفهوم المتون والمختصرات, وعرفهما لغويًّا واصطلاحيًّا, كما عدَّد بعض أوصافهما فذكر منها: الإيجاز في المحتوى والمضمون, والغلو في الصياغة وانتقاء العبارات, والتبويب والترتيب المنطقي, إلى ما هنالك من الأوصاف التي ذكرها.

أما المبحث الأول من هذا الفصل فعنون له المؤلف بـ (المتون والمختصرات التاريخ وعوامل التكوين) وتناول من خلال هذا المبحث دراسة النشأة التاريخية للمتون والمختصرات, مع محاولة تحديد ظهور المتن النثري, وبدايات النظم التعليمي, بالإضافة إلى ذكر العوامل التي أدت إلى ظهور المتون والمختصرات ومقاصدها, فذكر من أسباب الظهور على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: تسهيل المادة العلمية, وترتيب عرضها, والاستجابة للمطالب من بعض الأشخاص, ومنها أيضاً ما يكون نصرة للمذهب, ومنها ما يكون سببه ظهور المدارس في التاريخ قديماً وحديثاً, وغيرها من الأسباب.
 وفي المبحث الثاني تناول المؤلف موضوعاً غاية في الأهمية وهو تجاذب المتون بين القبول والردِّ, وقد أوضح المؤلف في توطئة لهذا المبحث أن إلغاء التراث بالكلية يعتبر انهزامية أمام تيار الحداثة الداعي إلى إلغاء كل قديم, كما أن التشبث به في كل ما يمر بنا يعتبر عجزًا محققًا, وإراحة للذهن عن محاولة تكييف الواقع الذي نعايشه, والتفاعل معه.


ثم شرع المؤلف في هذا صلب المبحث متناولاً مظاهر قبول المتون والمختصرات، وذكر منها الرضا عنها، وخدمتها بالشروح والحواشي, وحضورها في المسلك العلمي التقليدي, ويتضح ذلك بالتلقي منها في ابتداء الطلب وحفظها،والوصية بها في الجملة ووصفها بالإتقان، إلى غير ذلك، كما تناول بالذكر جهود العلماء في نقد التعامل الخاطئ مع المتون, والمآخذ على المتون، ونتائجها السلبية على العلم والتعليم, فذكر منها تضييقها دور الاجتهاد وإغلاقه, ومساهمتها في ترسيخ التقلييد, ومن سلبياتها كذلك حصرها العلم في نمط واحد, والإغراق في الجزئيات, وتحولها عن غايتها وهدفها, إلى ما هنالك من سلبيات.

*الفصل الثاني:*
تناول المؤلف فيه مسلك الحفظ والتلقين في التعلم, وبدأه بتوطئة تحدثت عن شيوع التلقين واتجاهات الشرعيين في مسلك التلقيين والحفظ, ليشرع بعد ذلك في المبحث الأول من هذا الفصل والذي بين فيه أهمية الحفظ ودور المتون في تنميته وإشاعته, وكان المبحث الثاني للحديث عن الأثر المترتب على المبالغة في التلقين والإكثار منه, فذكر من ذلك اختلال التوازن البنائي في التعلم, وضعف الملكة العلمية والمهارة البحثية, ونقص التكامل في مسالك العلم وطرقه, والتجاوز لمبدأ التخصص وغيرها من الآثار.

*الفصل الثالث:*
وفيه يطرح المؤلف رؤية متكاملة في بناء الذهنية العلمية في الفنون الشرعية, وتقديم الآليات والمعايير التي تقرب من اختيار المتون المناسبة للتعليم، وكان ذلك في مبحثين اثنين: المبحث الأول عنون له بـ (المثال التطبيقي وبناء آليات المتون ومعايير جودتها) وخصصه لعرض أهم المتون والمختصرات في فن أصول الفقه, مع تسجيل عدد الملحوظات والاستنتاجات المهمة. 
وأما المبحث الثاني فأفرده للمقترحات النظرية والتطبيقية المكونة للذهنية العلمية, حيث عرض فيه الأسس والبدائل المقترحة لمجاوزة المغالاة في هذه الظاهرة, وقد قسم المؤلف مقترحاته إلى قسمين: الأول مقترحات نظرية فكرية, وذكر منها الحذر من الإلف العلمي, وتنمية الملكية العلمية, ونمو العلم بالبحث والتنقيب, والدعوة إلى النقد وهجر التقليد, وغيرها.

أما القسم الثاني فهو مقترحات علمية تطبيقية، يمكن تطبيقها أو الدعوة إلى تبنيها لإصلاح الخلل الناتج من المغالاة في هذه الظاهرة, وذكر منها المبادرة لتيسير منهج التعلم, وهجر المتون المقفلة, والدور الذي تلعبه المحافل العلمية تجاه هذه الظاهرة سلباً وإيجاباً, والانتقاء من مختصرات المتقدمين ... وغيرها من هذه المقترحات.

*وأخيراً:*
فالكتاب يدرس قضية ملحة في ميادين التحصيل والأداء للعلم الشرعي, ويشخص المشكلة ويوضح العلاج الناجع النافع، والذي من شأنه أن يضفي المزيد من روح الفاعلية والإبداع في ميادين العلم, ويحرك الجمود الفكري، ويخلق جوًّا من الحركة العلمية الإبداعية التفاعلية في تلك الميادين.

نسأل الله أن يثيب المؤلف على هذه المجهود، وينفعه بما كتب في الدارين.
منقووول من موقع الدرر السنية

----------


## عبيد الله المقبلي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..
علم .. وعدل .. وأدب .. وغيرة شرعية ..
جزاك الله خيرا أيها الأمير الشنقيطي وبارك فيك ونفع بك ..
أوافقك الرأي فيما كتبت ..

----------


## عبيد الله المقبلي

تراجع مقدمة كتاب الشيخ إبراهيم اللاحم حفظه الله تعالى : «شرط العلم بالسماع في الإسناد المعنعن» ص 11 - 12 .
http://www.archive.org/download/allahem/0.pdf
وفقنا الله جميعا لإصابة الحق والقيام به.

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

أخي ابن رشيد .
وأخي عبيد الله المقبلي .

جزاكما الله خيرا .

وقد صدقت أخي عبيدالله في نقلك عن الشيخ اللاحم، وهذا أمر يتكرر من بعضهم كثيرا .

وسبحان الله؛ سمعت قبل قليل الدرس الثاني من سلسلة العلوم الشرعية للشيخ عصام المراكشي - وهي دروس ألقيت قبل كتابة الشيخ الأنصاري - فوجدته ذكر الشبه المثارة حول المتون، والجواب عليها، فوقع الحافر على الحافر .

ونسأل الله التوفيق .

----------


## عبدالله بن ياسين

قبلة على جبينك يا أمير..
وجزاك الله خيرا وطول عمرك على الطاعة..
هذا الكتاب حز في نفسي لما رأيته..
وصاحبه - هداه الله- أساء الأدب مع العلماء في بعض مواضع الكتاب.

أحد الشباب نقل للشيخ محمد سالم ولد عدود رحمه الله مثل هذا الكلام، فقال له: هذا تزبب وهو حصرم.

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي عبدالله .ولعل الشيخ الأنصاري أراد الخير لطلاب العلم، لكنه أخطأ في الوصف، فنسأل الله أن يأجره على إرادته الخير .

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

أفرد الباحث كلامه عن الحفظ، وعنون له بــ (قراءة موضوعية في منهجية الحفظ في التعلم)، ونشره في بعض المواقع والمنتديات .
انظر مثلا هنا: http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/alalm/67.htm

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
وقد أفدتم وأجدتم ، وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم
غير أن من يقرأ نقدكم قد يتصور أن الأخ الفاضل (محمد حسين الأنصاري) كبير في العمر، طاعن في السن.
وليس الأمر كذلك، بل هو من الشباب المجدين، والباحثين الناشئين الذين لم يجاوزوا الثلاثين.
ولذلك فلعله يعيد النظر في كثير من الأفكار الأساسية التي بنى عليها كتابه؛ لأنها تحتاج إلى خبرة طويلة وزمن مديد.
وبغض النظر عن وفاقنا معه وخلافنا في مسائل المتون، إلا أن كتابه يعد إضافة قيمة في هذا الباب.
فأسأل الله له التوفيق والسداد

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزيت خيرا

----------


## بالقرآن أحيا

شكر الله لكم جميعًا، والكتاب بحق يعد إضافة علمية، ولكنه لا يسلم من النقد.

----------

